# SOLD - 4 stitches and stuff flip lines $30 obo



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Had them on my boat for a few months years ago. They have been sitting in a gear box inside since taking them off. 

$30 or best offer 

Pick up in Leadville.

I would consider shipping these.

Thanks


----------



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

$30 each or for all? How long are they?


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm interested, I could Venmo you the money and email you a FEDX shipping label.
Robert
303-907-5100


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Pending


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

SOLD


----------

